# Checklist help



## med109 (Jan 14, 2013)

Our department has never had a daily checklist for the rigs. This has caused us many issues in the past and I think it is important to have one in place. I am trying to get a checklist made, but would like to find a template to go off of. I did a search on here and found a couple things that will help but i would really like something I can edit to fit our department.

Any idea where I can find one, or does anybody have one they can send me so that it will allow me to open it and edit it? Thanks


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 14, 2013)

The companies I've worked for generally had 2 sided check lists. One for the driver (fluids, lights, sirens, damage, etc), and one for the attendant (supplies). For a list of supplies, a good place to start is with your state or region's minimum equipment list.

As a side note, both areas I've worked had pre-shift checklists mandatory at the regulatory (region or state EMS policy) level.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

Our daily checkoffs are all done online. We use Microsoft share point and Excel spreadsheets.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 14, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Our daily checkoffs are all done online. We use Microsoft share point and Excel spreadsheets.



That sounds like a pain. How do people like it?

On the other hand, it seems like it would be nice to have the accountability.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

Honestly, sharepoint is just part of the job. People don't really have an opinion. It just is. It takes about 20 minutes to sign narcs and complete the daily checks on three sets of ALS gear. 

We have multiple pages to complete every shift. Each station has a primary and reserve truck, so a page for primary mechanical, primary gear, reserve mechanical and reserve gear. Also a page for the spare set of ALS gear and a separate page for the monthly checks where the rarely used gear (like the pedi bag and frac pak) inventoried. Most checks are just answered with a Y for yes or a number for the amount of equipment. 

We have instant accountability and its easy to track. Unless someone just "whips the book" and clicks Y all the way down the column without checking.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 14, 2013)

We are starting to look at stocking our own drugs instead of the regional drug boxes, restocked from the hospitals at hospital prices. This sounds like a good way to account for things.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 14, 2013)

US Army vehicle checklist (for ATV's, but principles apply):
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=US+ARmy+vehicle+inspection+checklist+form&num=10&hl=en&sa=X&tbo=d&biw=1680&bih=848&tbm=isch&tbnid=ZR-awDDmPfbzzM:&imgrefurl=https://safety.army.mil/povtoolbox/AdditionalTools/ATVInspectionChecklist/tabid/1799/Default.aspx&docid=cWGqROjTI4YRcM&imgurl=https://safety.army.mil/Portals/povtoolbox/images/atv-check.gif&w=559&h=751&ei=I4L0UJbyEaGBiwLo9IEg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=97&vpy=98&dur=116&hovh=260&hovw=194&tx=108&ty=78&sig=105563556386484683985&page=1&tbnh=147&tbnw=109&start=0&ndsp=48&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:84

Google "vehicle inspection checklists" in google images, you will get lots, plus access to related articles.
As important as the checklists is their management. OK, they lists are done. Who gets them, keeps them safe, acts to correct issues, notes vehicles with recurrent issues?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

I can take some screenshots of out share point, if that may help...


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 14, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> I can take some screenshots of out share point, if that may help...



I will run the idea by our IT guy.  That would be really cool to incorporate.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds good. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Brandon O (Jan 16, 2013)

We have ours on the company intranet, one for equipment (emails automatically to supply folks) and one for the vehicle (goes to fleet). Nice because it actually gets to the people who can help. Pain because you can't do it in the truck.

I am extremely dubious whether this well be helpful, but if you really just want a stock equipment checklist to build from, here's one I made up for the (fictional) service I write scenarios for: http://emsbasics.com/files/2012/10/checklist.pdf . Not sorted into bags or cabinets and no vehicle stuff though.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 16, 2013)

We have a paper sheets for the stock and back and the mechanicals. They are filled out everyday, but realistically no one is counting how many 4x4s are in the cabinet, you're just making sure there is a stack of them. 

The issue I have with them is that they are not reviewed. If you don't go find a supervisor, you don't get your missing supplies or the vehicle does not get fixed. The checklists are collected at the end of the day, put in a box, and never seen again.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 16, 2013)

Zackly.:excl:


----------



## NPO (Jan 16, 2013)

Tigger said:


> We have a paper sheets for the stock and back and the mechanicals. They are filled out everyday, but realistically no one is counting how many 4x4s are in the cabinet, you're just making sure there is a stack of them.
> 
> The issue I have with them is that they are not reviewed. If you don't go find a supervisor, you don't get your missing supplies or the vehicle does not get fixed. The checklists are collected at the end of the day, put in a box, and never seen again.



This is how we do it. Our check lists is on a folder that we seal our run ticket it at the end of the shift. But we can down a rig at any time over the air for mechanical fault or a check engine light. Notify dispatch to show us OOS and call our super.


----------

